

Ask HN: Which SEO stratigies and tricks worked for you? - youngdev

Hello HN,<p>We are ready to launch here in next few weeks. Curious what other used as their SEO tricks and techniques that worked for them?<p>Thanks,
======
dclaysmith
Creating excellent, original content.

------
canatan01
Linkbuilding

~~~
youngdev
Thanks. Can you provide more details.

~~~
canatan01
Well, get good quality links to your website. There are many ways to do this:
ask sites/blogs to place a link to you, write good content so people will link
to you, publish some kind of research which hopefully will get linked, etc.
And make sure you don't build backlinks the wrong way: link farms, spamming,
etc.

